# Can't Sling within in home network with 922?



## Robert_S (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 922 and I can sling from any device from outside my home network. When I try to run the WebSlingPlayer within my home network I get a connection error. My detailed write up and log files are found here...

http://answers.slingbox.com/message/44233#44233

Anyone seen this before?

Robert


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What Web browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, etc.) are you running? Also, what version of that browser.

Not all versions of all browsers are supported... so you might be trying to use a version that isn't supported.


----------

